# how would you assess this guy?



## Smooth (Jan 26, 2010)

ouch


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 26, 2010)

Too stupid to live.

Rapid assessment while walking up, have a partner hold c-spine, check the anterior with a quick head to toe, roll em, check their posterior, board and go.


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Too stupid to live.
> 
> Rapid assessment while walking up, have a partner hold c-spine, check the anterior with a quick head to toe, roll em, check their posterior, board and go.



I'd add making sure his ABCs are intact, which wasn't specifically mentioned but was implied.  Oh, and seriously consider requesting ALS for this one if you're a BLS crew.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 26, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> I'd add making sure his ABCs are intact, which wasn't specifically mentioned but was implied.  Oh, and seriously consider requesting ALS for this one if you're a BLS crew.



And it's probably a significant MOI - a fall from more than twice his height - so you're probably going to take him to a trauma center.  

Or if he fell on his head, the assessment may be three leads and a sheet.  But, yeah, basic ABCs, O2, Rapid Trauma Assessment, collar, board, go.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> And it's probably a significant MOI - a fall from more than twice his height - so you're probably going to take him to a trauma center.
> 
> Or if he fell on his head, the assessment may be three leads and a sheet. But, yeah, basic ABCs, O2, Rapid Trauma Assessment, collar, board, go.


 
Probably a significant MOI!?!? I'm guessing that was at least 3-4 times his hight. Plus you should probably take forward speed into account. Looks like he lands on his R shoulder/head. Probably pretty messed up.

~~~~

With as far out from a Trauma Center as I am, this guy (unless he is really lucky) is getting a ride in the bird.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 26, 2010)

Potential Darwin Award Candidate... Beyond that, what's the fastest, safest method for me to get him to a Trauma Center, if he's still alive?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Probably a significant MOI!?!? I'm guessing that was at least 3-4 times his hight. Plus you should probably take forward speed into account. Looks like he lands on his R shoulder/head. Probably pretty messed up.
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> With as far out from a Trauma Center as I am, this guy (unless he is really lucky) is getting a ride in the bird.


Mechanism is a VERY poor predictor of actual injury. What I find during actual, hands-on evaluation will determine whether or not I would consider him to be a MTV or not... His MOI will, however, tell me where to look.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 26, 2010)

From a non-medical perspective... a truly epic faceplant, and certainly a Darwin candidate.

I think this is a "WTF was he thinking?" video.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 26, 2010)

Non-medically speaking, this:


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Probably pretty messed up.



He was pretty messed up BEFORE he jumped.  Nobody in their right mind would do something like that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> Mechanism is a VERY poor predictor of actual injury. What I find during actual, hands-on evaluation will determine whether or not I would consider him to be a MTV or not... His MOI will, however, tell me where to look.


 

True. I stand corrected. Yes it is a (very) significant MOI. But no, he is not nesscarily messed up.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 26, 2010)

The assessment of this patient isn't so different from any other patient. From a student's point of view, just follow the Trauma algorithm from your class. Manual c-spine stabilization is a must, collar, board, bleeding control, and go. The assessment techniques aren't particularly interesting to me, but the findings are. Any idea of outcome?


----------



## Smooth (Jan 26, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> The assessment of this patient isn't so different from any other patient. From a student's point of view, just follow the Trauma algorithm from your class. Manual c-spine stabilization is a must, collar, board, bleeding control, and go. The assessment techniques aren't particularly interesting to me, but the findings are. *Any idea of outcome*?



not sure, i think us emts are the only ones not grossed out by this stuff.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jan 28, 2010)

umm, well down side is a beer wont fix this one..so I guess C-spine, and backboard, and yes check ABCs after I check my saftey with that dog running around. Call in LEO and what not because I suspect drugs are involved somewhere in this. The classic 02 rapid transport, asses while going to the hospital.


----------



## Smooth (Jan 29, 2010)

akulahawk said:


> non-medically speaking, this:



. . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 29, 2010)

Smooth said:


> . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
> . . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
> . . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
> . . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
> ...



Please tell me you didn't just do this in your spare time h34r:


----------



## firetender (Jan 29, 2010)

Smooth said:


> . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
> . . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
> . . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
> . . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
> ...



I've seen this sort of thing before. The guy was driving fast, he rounded a corner into a setting sun. It blinded him. He raised his left hand to block the glare, ran off the road and hit a tree. The sudden impact of his airbag drove his thumb through his skull, just behind the eye socket and a bit forward of his temple.

Airway should be secure; just wrap a few turns of 6" gauze around his head and hand to stabilize and prevent him from wiggling his thumb and ruining his memory banks. Also that will make sure his brain, which is impaled by his thumb, doesn't bleed out. Since it is a head injury, however, expect a sudden increase in blood pressure. REMOVING THE THUMB WILL NOT HELP!!! just wrap a triangular bandage around the already wrapped head and twist the knot a little...oops, not that much, his right eye is bulging! 

Hope this was helpful.


----------

